# [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung



## NebuLa (20. Januar 2011)

*[i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Heyho alle miteinander 

Also, der nicht durch den Verkauf meines alten Q9650 wahrscheinlich etwas mehr Budget haben werde, hatte ich mir überlegt etwas in einen schnelleren CPU (2600K) und einen dazu passenden Kühler zu investieren. Da ich ein absoluter Silent Freak bin, suche ich einen guten Kühler, mit dem ich die CPU schön kühl halten kann. 

Größe spielt keine Rolle, denn ich werde mir voraussichtlich ein NZXT Phantom zulegen. Da dürfte so gut wie alles reinpassen 

Der Kühler wird wahrscheinlich mit einem langsam drehenden SlipStream/SilentWings laufen. Darüber wird sich wahrscheinlich ein langsam drehender 200mm Lüfter, und beim Luftstrom nach hinten hilft noch ein langsam drehender 120mm Lüfter.

Vielleicht kann mir irgendjemand einen empfehlen


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Warte bis nach den 15 Februar. Da wird es vielleicht etwas interessantes für dich geben. 

Ansonsten schaust du dich hier mal um.


----------



## NebuLa (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Thx für den Link 

Erzähl mal was am 15. rauskommt ^^


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Falls du Fragen zu den Tests dort hast, immer her damit, das ist aus meiner Feder. 

Ich darf dir leider nicht sagen was am 15.02 kommt da es unter NDA steht. Nur so viel... groß, mächtig, interessantes Design und gute Leistung.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Corsair Hydro kann ich empfehlen.

Entweder den (ist brandneu):

Hydro Series? H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler - Hydro Series - Cooling

oder den:

Hydro Series? H70 Dual-Fan CPU Cooler - Hydro Series - Cooling

EDIT

Die Serienlüfter kannst du dann gegen Silent-Lüfter tauschen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Und wen er die lauten Serienlüfter gegen leise tauscht, was wieder mehr kostet, sinkt die Leistung auf das Niveau eines durchschnittlichen Luftkühlers. Nein, entweder oder. Das H70 ist sehr stark und gut, aber mit leiseren Lüftern überteuert.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Na ja, der H70 läuft bei mir mit 2 Noctua Lüftern, ist dabei sehr leise und hält meinen 980X mit 4.2GHz in Prime unter 70°C (Core Temperatur). Normale Luftkühler verlieren  mit Silent-Lüftern ja auch an Leistung. Etwas teurer ist diese Lösung allerdings.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Z.b. ist ein Noctua D14 bei gleicher Lautstärke deutlich stärker als das H70. Gleich wie, das H70 lohnt nicht mit leisen Lüftern zumal die Pumpe keinesfalls Silent ist sondern leicht hörbar.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

War ja auch nur ein Vorschlag, weil ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Hydro-Kühler bin. Ich hatte vorher den Megahalems, würde den Corsair aber jederzeit wieder vorziehen.


----------



## Kaktus (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Das H50 steckt bei meiner Freundin drin und ich bin auch sehr zufrieden. Ich bin denen also nicht abgeneigt. nur das H70 sollte man nehmen wie es ist, laut und stark. ansonsten lohnt sich das Geld einfach nicht.


----------



## NebuLa (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Also vorerst wollte ich bei einer LuKü bleiben, weswegen ich mächtige Passivklötze vorziehe  

Was Kaktus da vom 15. erzählt, hört sich echt interessant an. 
Ich kenne mich mit NDA's nicht so aus... Darfst du sagen, welcher Hersteller dran werkelt?


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Nein, ich darf gar nichts dazu sagen. Nur so viel; es ein sehr bekannter Hersteller der bisher immer High End Produkte auf den Markt gebracht hat die sehr gut und beliebt waren.


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Hallo,

würde dir zum Alpenföhn Matterhorn raten. Läuft bei mir mit einem i7-2600. In meinem sysprofil ist auch ein Screenshot, welcher dir einen Eindruck von der Leistungsfähigkeit des Kühlers gibt.

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Da käme er mit einem Scythe Mugen 2 günstiger und besser weg.


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Hallo,

mag sein. Nur ist der Matterhorn deutlich kompakter und die Montage einfacher.

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

wie oft montiert man den einen Kühler? In der Regel einmal. Wenn einem das den Aufpreis von fast 15€ wert ist um dann noch etwas schlechter bei der Leistung dazustehen, bitte.


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Hallo,

der Threadstarter hat um eine Empfehlung gebeten. Bei Kühlerauswahl für eine Sandy-Bridge CPU spielt auch das Board eine Rolle. So ist es z.B. nicht möglich den Mugen 2 auf einige P67-Boards von Asrock zu montieren, da der Kühlkörper einfach zu wuchtig ist (Quelle, habe ich zur Zeit leider nicht zur Hand).

Da ich mit dem Matterhorn sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, sei es der i7-2600 oder auf ein X4 965 BE ist dieser eben meine Empfehlung. Ich denke auch mal, dass sich beide Kühler leistungsmäßig nichts nehmen (Test: Alpenföhn Matterhorn CPU-Kühler (Seite 7) - 11.04.2010 - ComputerBase). 

MfG


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

moin moin,

die corsair h70 kann man prima zu nem starken leisen kühler machen, mit den guten lüftern von noiseblocker.

hab 2 noiseblocker mit 2k rpm drauf weil ich dachte schnell und laut und dafür kühl, aber sandy ist unter 4,4ghz so kühl das die beiden mit 1,1k rpm und 900 rpm laufen.
das ganze resultiert in unhörbare kühle 57°C

gut auf 2k rpm sind es nur 52°C und mit 2 deltas auf 3k rpm sind es sogar nur 48°C, aber so schön leise macht es dann doch mehr spaß^^.

die angedachten silent wings sollten wirklich gut darauf gehen.

NB-Multiframe S-Series 120mm | Noiseblocker

da die M12 P, die hab ich drauf, für nicht störend reichts für silent dann halt die silent wings.


mfg


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

@falkboett
Ich verlasse mich lieber auf das was ich selbst teste . Und da ist der EKL Matterhorn in der Leistung nur guter Durchschnitt und etwas zu teuer. Es gibt auch immer mal das eine oder andere Board das gerne mal Probleme macht. Es ist aber nicht die Regel.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

@ xXxatrush1987

Genau das ist auch meine Meinung. Im Gegensatz zu dem was Kaktus behauptet ist der H70 keinesfalls laut, sofern man andere Lüfter montiert, und die Pumpe ist aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus nicht zu hören.

@ Kaktus

Warum machst du eigentlich nicht selber mal einen konstruktiven Vorschlag anstatt nur die Vorschläge anderer zu kritisieren? Mit irgendwelchen kryptischen Voraussagen das am 15. Februar (möglicherweise) etwas großes und interessantes kommt ist wohl niemandem so recht geholfen.


----------



## falkboett (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Hallo,

wie dem auch sei, die Entscheidung liegt letzendlich beim Threadstarter. Du hast deine Meinung, ich habe meine Meinung. Aber draufsetzen kann ich auch noch einen: http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/EKL_Alpenfoehn_Matterhorn-4.htm.

MfG


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

@Cook2211
Wie du vielleicht nach meiner letzten Post mitbekommen hast, teste ich Kühler. Das H70 ist mit am lautesten. Leise Lüfter verschlechtern die Leistung dramatisch so das der Kühler dann kaum noch einen Sinn hat. Zumindest wenn man das mal mit anderen Kühlern vergleicht. 

Was am 15.02 kommt, darf ich nicht sagen, unterliegt der NDA. Aber es kommt etwas und das Warten könnte sich lohnen. Was soll daran ominös sein? Es ist nur ein Hinweis das sich das Warten lohnen könnte. 

Vorschläge... 

Noctua D14 - Sehr Leistungsstark, fast so gut wie das H70 aber von aus aus deutlich leiser. Xilence M612 Pro, Prolimatech Megahalems. Sehr unterschätzt aber sehr stark wäre auch der Noiseblocker TwinTec. Xigmatek Thors Hammer ist ebenfalls ein ziemlicher Knüller. Coolink Corator DS. 
Alles Kühler die ich dem H70 und dem Matterhorn vorziehen würde wenn ich einen starken und leisen Kühler haben möchte. Reicht dir das?


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @Cook2211
> Wie du vielleicht nach meiner letzten Post mitbekommen hast, teste ich Kühler. Das H70 ist mit am lautesten. Leise Lüfter verschlechtern die Leistung dramatisch so das der Kühler dann kaum noch einen Sinn hat. Zumindest wenn man das mal mit anderen Kühlern vergleicht.
> 
> Was am 15.02 kommt, darf ich nicht sagen, unterliegt der NDA. Aber es kommt etwas und das Warten könnte sich lohnen. Was soll daran ominös sein? Es ist nur ein Hinweis das sich das Warten lohnen könnte.
> ...



Na also, warum nicht gleich so?  Damit kann man arbeiten!


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na also, warum nicht gleich so?  Damit kann man arbeiten!



 hast ja recht, hätte ja mal was sagen können


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Vielleicht meint Kaktus ja den Sycthe Mugen 3 ^^ (das wär dann aber kein Geheimnis^^)


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Nein, den meine ich nicht.  Aber jetzt ist Schluss... wartet einfach wenn ihr so gespannt seid.


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Das H50 steckt bei meiner Freundin drin



ein wenig mehr diskretion bitte... 

spass beiseite, da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da am 15.02. auf uns wartet, nach deiner Beschreibung kommen ja fast nur TR, PT oder Noctua in Frage, und PT wär ja mal wieder an der Reihe was neues zu veröffentlichen...  

@Nebula:
Der Thermalright HR-02 ist momentan so ziemlich die Referenz was Kühler für langsamdrehende Lüfter angeht.....Da würde auch zB ein 140er Slipstream oder Silent Wings Drauf passen
Daneben sind der Noctua D14 und der Thermalright Archon sehr gut geeeignet...


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

@elohim
Am 15.02 kannst du unter anderem ein Test bei uns (Plane3Dnow) zum neuen finden.  Hab das Teil gerade in der Hand. 

Bei den Lüftern sollte man sich auch mal bei Nouseblocker umsehen. Gerade die BlackSilent Pro Reihe ist für den Preis außergewöhnlich leise und Laufruhig.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Also ich denke, dass ich warten werde, da ich mir den Finger gebrochen haben und deshalb sowieso noch nichts machen kann.

Ich hoffe mal, das der kommende Kühler ein Silent tauglicher Monster Kühler ist ^^


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Das ist er... so viel kann ich schon sagen.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Oh man, ich freu mich grad wie ein kleines Kind an Weihnachten


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

oh der Susano, hätt nicht gedacht, dass die den wirklich rausbringen lol


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

den meine ich aber auch nicht


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

verdammt


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ich tippe mal auf einen Tower.
Einfach mal weiter raten:
- Über 900g
- Kühllamellenabstand auch für Semi-Passiv
- 6-8 Heatpipes
- Doppel-, womöglich auch ein Quad-Tower

So, jetzt noch bis zum Release warten und gucken ob ich ansatzweise dran war


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Lach... ihr seid ja schlimm. Es sind weniger als 900g, er ist aber besser als der Noctua D14  Gerade in sehr hohen TDP Bereichen. Und NDA heißt, das es auch keine Pressemitteilungen zu dem Gerät gibt. Also alles was jetzt neu gezeigt wird, ist er nicht 

Und mehr Infos gibts definitiv nicht.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Wohoo, ich halt mir jedenfalls schon mal was im Geldbeutel frei 

(Thx ^^)


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Noctua bringt eigentlich, soweit ich weiss, nix neues riesiges raus, die haben egtl nur einen d12 (odder ist der etwa besser als sein großer  bruder?) und neue u12/u9 geplant, soviel ich weiss.
Thermalright hat ja erst den HR-02 veröffentlicht, welcher ja schon als Referenz zusammen mit langsamdrehenden Lüftern gilt, also das würde wenig sinn machen.

Ich würde auf Prolimatech tippen, ich warte eh drauf dass die was leistungsstärkeres als den Megahalems, zB einen eigenen Twin Tower Kühler rausbringen, da von denen länger nichts zu hören war und die vom Anspruch her um die Kühlerkrone mitspielen wollen.

Oder gar Zalman?


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Prolimatech würde mir auch gefallen 

Aber lassen wir Kaktus mal lieber in ruhe


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ach kommt schon... macht euch nicht zu verrückt und mir mit den Neuheiten nicht zu viel Angst. Ich hab hier noch 8 oder 9 Kühler herum fliegen über die ich Artikel schreiben muss. Wenn ich mir da in Erinnerung rufe was da noch alles kommen soll.... da vergehts ja einem 

Ich will ja nicht nur Top-Küler testen, ich teste auch sehr gerne kleine und da gibts auch immer wieder Überraschungen. Z.b. der CM Hyper 212 ist sehr günstig und sehr gut. Gelid Tranquillo und andere die überraschen können und nicht viel kosten müssen. 
Oder Kühler mit besonderen Eigenschaften wie der Noisebocker TwinTec. Der ist z.B sehr interessant für Leute die ihre CPU lange unter Vollast laufen lassen, da die Conductor Röhre erst effektiv arbeitet wenn sie richtig aufgeheizt ist. U.s.w.! 

Versteift euch nicht zu sehr auf bestimmte Kühler die immer wieder gehypt werden. Die Auswahl ist groß und es gibt sehr gute dabei die üblicherweise nicht empfohlen werden oder eher selten. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ich werd mich trotzdem auf neue extrem leistungsfähige Kühler freuen, da ich mit was kleinem leider nicht allzu viel anfangen kann ^^

Etwas alá HR-02/Mugen 2 wäre bei mir ein Pflichtkauf


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Es kommt drauf an was man hat und was man erwartet. Beispiel, 95W TDP lassen von fast jedem Kühler nahezu lautlos kühlen. Vorausgesetzt das man eine gute Lüftersteuerung hat. Ab 125W TDP trennt sich ein wenig die Spreu vom Weizen und ab 140W TDP wird das Feld enger. Wenn man sehr stark übertakten will, klar, da braucht man einen starken Kühler wenn es leise sein soll. 

Wenn einem die Lautstärke nicht stört, kann man fast jeden Kühler nehmen. Auch zum übertakten.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

95W TDP werden es nur am Anfang sein ^^

Später würde der 2600K auf knapp 4GHz laufen. Dabei sollte er möglichst leise und kühl sein


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Oha, dann hast du wirklich nicht sehr viel Auswahl. Da kommst du auf bis zu 200W TDP hoch. Lese kühlen ist da mit Luft eigentlich nicht mehr drin, besonders im Hochsommer. 
Bleibt die Frage wozu du so hoch Übertakten möchtest? Für Spiele völlig unsinnig.

EDIT: Ach, gerade mit 4,5 Ghz verwechselt. Bei 4 Ghz wirst du kaum auf 140W kommen. Wenn überhaupt. Kommt darauf an wie hoch die Spannung gesetzt werden muss.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Zum zocken brauch ich die 4-4,5 GHz nicht, aber für After Effects und 3Ds Max 

Ist das eigentlich wirklich so extrem (4GHz 140W/ 4,5GHz 200W)? o_O


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ja das kann extrem werden. Gerade wenn man die Spannung erhöht steigt die TDP dramatisch an. 

Als groben Richtwert kannst du die Werte dieses TDP-Rechners nehmen. SChlägt sich auch gerne dramatisch bei der Stromrechnung nieder. Ich durfte im letzten Jahr fast 400€ Nachzahlen.


----------



## elohim (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Also was ich so gelesen habe sind 4GHz bei SandyBridge gar kein Problem mit Luft, nur muss man dann schon einen etwas höher drehenden Lüfter benutzen. Bzw von Anfang an einen mit hohem Drehzahlspektrum...


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Wie gesagt, hatte mich vertan. hatte irgendwie 4,5Ghz im Kopf bei 1,3V. Dann ist man bei ca. 200W. Bei 4Ghz und Stock Takt ist das natürlich deutlich weniger.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Also ich werde mir dann voraussichtlich das größte kaufen, dann habe ich auch Luft nach oben 

(Stimmt es eigentlich, dass bei Undervolting die TDP bei Last sinkt, jedoch im Idle steigt? Meinte ein Kumpel von mir mit nem Q9550)


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Beim Overlocking ist es die Frage ob EIST, also die üblichen Stromsparmechanismen noch aktiv sind. Sind sie es nicht, taktet er ja nicht herunter im Idle. Mit K10stat kann man das aber auch manuell regeln und auch dafür sorgen das mit Übertaktung die CPU im Idle ruter taktet und die Spannung senkt. Wenn man sich damit etwas auskennt und es richtig macht, kann man sogar sparsamer sein. Aber bei der üblichen Übertaktung, wenn man die Mechanismen ausschalten muss, dann ja, dann kann der Verbrauch im Idle höher sein.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Wie siehts aus wenn man @ Standardtakt undervolted?

TDP im Idle und bei Last niedriger?


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Unter last hast du weniger Abwärme und geringeren Verbrauch. IDle nicht, sofern du eben nicht mit K10Stat hier auch etwas veränderst.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ich hatte mir mal K10Stat gezogen. Kann das sein dass das nur für AMD's ist?


----------



## Kaktus (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Bin ich überfragt. Ich hab mich ehrlich gesagt damit noch nie beschäftigt und nur immer davon gelesen. Mach am besten einen extra Thread auf und frag direkt danach. Da gibt es einige die mehr darüber wissen als ich. Mittlerweile betreibe ich nicht mal mehr OC, da es für mich unnötig ist. Wüsste nicht wozu ich meinen X6 1055T übertakten sollte. Nichts ruckelt und alles andere läuft schnell genug.

EDIT:
Oh wie peinlich, das Programm ist ja wirklich nur für AMD CPUs.  Und etwas vergleichbares scheint es für Intel nicht zu geben  Da musst du dich wirklich mal an die Inteljünger wenden.


----------



## NebuLa (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Vielleicht gibts ja einen der sich die mühe für intel macht


----------



## salvini (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Schaut euch den link an 

Corsair H70 Vs Noctua NH-D14 - IOPaneL


ich suche auch gerade nach dem besten kühler (preis relativ) und ich werde den dh14 nehmen!!
ich habe auf meim jetzigen sys den Mugen2 mit 2 lüftern laufen und mein phenom2 mit 3,8ghz und 1,4V bei maximal 52°-55° laufen und
der dh14 macht einfach nochmal 4-6° weniger!!
also preis für mugen 34€ und dh14  70€
aber waküs unter 200€ (radiator mit 240(2x120) bzw 360(3x120)) kannste knicken da is luft um längen besser!!!

mein altes sys könnt ihr  youtube.com/ichmeinfilm
und mein neues wird 2600k mit 4x4gbram auch alles wegen aftereffects und hd rendern usw... zum zocken reicht mein alter auch mehr als aus


----------



## trnapster (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

Ich habe einen Silver Arrow auf nem 2600k. Unter Volllast bei 4,3GHz habe ich 55°C. Nur ist er ziemlich sperrig

Die Lüfter sind klasse und habe ich direkt draufgelassen. Laufen bei Volllast mit 400rpm und sind unhörbar


----------



## Bruce112 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [i7-2600K] Kühlerberatung*

hi leute schaut euch den datum an .

salvini +trnapster


----------

